# Bugambilia flowers



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Just testing the "macro mode" of a new P&S. Hard to work "macro" with autofocus...

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






2.





C&C appreciated...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I know what you mean about trying to do close ups with a P&S, quite tricky to pull off, but I think you've succeeded rather well on these Bougainvilleas. They grow like weeds out here and always look stunning. I like the 1st composition best, but see if you can pick one with unblemished bracts on your next attempt.


----------



## aammoore

Or if you can't find an unblemished one...photoshop it right out.. Beautiful shots. The DOF is great for the first.


----------

